# Dumbest question ever--how many teats does a doe have?



## SherryB

Okay, where is my prize for the dumbest question ever?  But, none of my does are tame enough to turn over and check this for myself and I've read 6 and I've read 8. Does it vary by breed? Is that why people give different answers? Mine are NZW.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

6 generally, but I have a satin angora with 8. She has 2 nearly under her chin. I also have an english angora with 5. One is apparently missing.

I also wanted to add, search a tutorial on how to flip your rabbit. This is taught to kids in 4H, so there should be videos or pic tutorials out there somewhere. Less than 25% of my does are tame, and maybe 50% of my bucks on a good day. Don't stop me from doing what needs done.


----------



## Otter

It varies per doe. And actually more then people think have 8 teats, but for some reason, the ones closest to the forelegs are blank, and no more developed then a buck's. The easiest time to tell is when they are just starting to fur up.

For some reason, some folks think that just because the average is 6, that's all the kits a doe should raise, and cull or even breed for smaller litter size. Instead, breed for milk production. A good doe will keep 10 kits fat even with only 6 teats.


----------



## arnie

there are no dumb questions ;6 and 8 if you have good commercial NZW's they have been bred for good milking and good mothering and should raise 8-10 kits without difficulty .as mine do my calis even being smaller and shorter bodyed do the same .but I never have thought to flipp em over to count how many were working


----------



## SherryB

lonelyfarmgirl, I will search for videos. I've been told to flip them up on their backs, which I've been doing with the little 6 week old bunnies to try and sex them I also have a 6 lb doe who has been handled since birth. I've been moving the does to the buck to breed this week. Between all this going on this week, I've got scratches halfway up to my elbows! And that's while wearing long sleeves! I'm not sure if I'm ready to try and flip the grown rabbits (9-11 lbs)! I keep working up to it. Even if I did, I'm not sure I could hold them and move the fur around to do the counting! 

I'm it was mentioned having one doe with only 5. I think one of mine only has 5 because what I can see doesn't look like they are all in a line. 

So, it looks like it can and does vary and even if they have 8, two of them may be blanks...


----------



## Pat Lamar

8 teats for commercial NZWs is the norm... and with all of them functioning. HOWEVER... there IS a strain of NZWs that sports 10 functioning teats and are always in great demand... but hard to come by. Heck... I had them and didn't even know it until someone told me they had bought a doe from me with 10 teats. I guess I just wasn't in the habit of checking teats, heheheh. 

Pat Lamar


----------



## SherryB

Thank you Pat. I was hoping you might reply.


----------



## Otter

Otter said:


> And actually more then people think have 8 teats, but for some reason, the ones closest to the forelegs are blank, and no more developed then a buck's.


BTW, I just read this back and it might seem confusing - I didn't mean that they're _always_ blank. 
But, if you look at a baby just starting to fur up and count teats and make a note and then, after she kindles, count again, you'll notice that there is a good percentage of does who you saw have 8 - 10 teats, but are nursing 10 babies with with no more then the bottom 6. You have to really, really hunt to even see the ones that you saw so clearly on her as a kit, and (if you can find them at all and sometimes you can't) they won't be much bigger then they were when she was a kit. Like a buck's teats, they just never develop.

When I used to breed for the 4Hers to show, I had a judge tell me about that, and that it was one of the things she looked for and told the kids about, even though it's not in the standard, because it's part of picking good production stock and the best show stock is useless if they can't make more bunnies.


----------



## SherryB

Thanks Otter. Sure wish I could look for myself. I need some bunny tranquilizers!


----------



## a7736100

Best time to look is when they have a big litter of 2 to 3 week kits. When you flip them you can easily see the bare nipples as all the sucking got the fur out of the way.


----------



## SilverFlame819

A good steady show hold, flipping over with both ears scruffed with the shoulders should get even the crazies on their backs easily enough... But hunting around on their tummy with your fingers might be a different story. *lol*


----------

